# In the works!



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 18, 2015)

I have had this old plastic radial engine for years from an old toy. I have always wanted to make some kind of bicycle accessory out of it but never had the time. I finally sat down and brainstormed some ideas. I had the small radial engine casted in aluminum. I studied different propeller ideas and came up with this. If this is something anybody would be interested in purchasing for a cool bike trinket please feel free to express your feelings about this idea. i i I I I will have the first one done this Saturday with a 30 mile test on the coast of California to see jow the propeller spins. These do not exist they are not copies or reproductions. I took a plastic engine from a large scale toy from the 40s and made it to bolt on a stem or handlebar and possibly a fender of a bicycle. 

Here is the engine and props I will be using. The radial engine is aluminum and the propeller is made of ash which is a lihht weight type of wood but very strong. Im going to run the propeller backwards so it will spin a lot easier with very little wind.


----------



## larock65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking good Joe! I will want 2 or 3 when they are ready to go!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I may be interested in a few depending on the price point. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks man! I will be building them this Saturday.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 18, 2015)

Im still working on the pricing to see how low I can keep it.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 18, 2015)

Me too depending on price.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking good, Joe!
Count me in for a few, if it looks like it's feasable.


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2015)

That's cool Joe, sounds like you better make a couple dozen!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Right on! I better get busy. I will have 15 done this Saturday.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see the finished project. I just hope I can afford one or a few.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Very nice! I guess I wont bother making them..... I was going to try, but I would rather just buy a bunch from you. So you better double the amount you think would be the most you need to make. And than double that number.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm very much interested, I can't wait to see how they turn out!!


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 19, 2015)

Count me in too....
Mike


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2015)

Thought about doing to the one I had, but didn't want to ruin the patina. These should turn out wonderful! Let me know also.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Mass produce !!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

It looks like I will need to make a boat load. Very cool that you are all interested!


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> It looks like I will need to make a boat load. Very cool that you are all interested!




Well it looks like you are doing them right. And people are always interested in quality items! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Thank you very much!




Be careful tho.... people admiring and buyers are two different things, believe me.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2015)

Build baby build!


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 19, 2015)

some inspiration, there is a certain proportion of propeller/spinner center to engine to make it look right. This one is a little bit big in the center.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Abe. I see the proportion is a bit exaggerated on the spinner part of the prop. Very cool piece you have there.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2015)

personally I really love the "toy-ness" of these types of accessories.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spinner design*

Here is the shape and style im going to use for the spinner. Basically just like a Hydromatic prop assembly.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Would you consider doing some props like the one on Scotts? I like the cone type prop. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Of course I will have different styles. I really value any and all ideas.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Would you consider doing some props like the one on Scotts? I like the cone type prop. V/r Shawn




Do you know how many people have approached me about making repos of my props? call me selfish, but I like having something no one else, or at least very few people have.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Exactly. Thats why I made these custom. These do not exist. They are not repops. They are made from a toy.


----------



## slick (Feb 19, 2015)

You should make some with a 4 blade prop. Black with the yellow ends. That would be awesome. Like a P51 Mustang. Yellow cone.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2015)

slick said:


> You should make some with a 4 blade prop. Black with the yellow ends. That would be awesome. Like a P51 Mustang. Yellow cone.




Mustangs didn't have radial engines...


----------



## RJWess (Feb 19, 2015)

Put me on the list as a buyer.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok I will keep track of all interested.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

*Prop combos*

I will have 3 prop combos to choose from. Remember these are not reproductions of an original. These are based off of a toy from the 40s and all parts are either hand made or sourced from R/C plane parts. I will also have 3 to 4 different mounting brackets and hardware etc. I can also paint the engine and prop if you would like in any color. You will only be able to get these from me through the CABE. No ebay. They will be available at bicycle related swapmeets and if you want to come over to the house and have a cold one on me you are more than welcome.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 19, 2015)

*Nice*

Nice Joe......looking forward..


Mike


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2015)

Let me know when you have some finished....I'll be right over!


----------



## stoney (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm interested in one. Like others, price counts. Looking forward to seeing the different types.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 19, 2015)

Count me in  too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is a variation of prop sizes and spinner styles.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2015)

I also have larger diameter spinners that fit over the prop. They are being casted as I type.


----------



## JKT (Feb 19, 2015)

add me to the want list please for one or a few !!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 20, 2015)

*Update!!!!*

18 radial engines have been casted. Im waiting for more Top Flite props and some bearings.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 20, 2015)

now you need a rock tumbler.


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 21, 2015)

I gotta get on this list now, looking good.


----------



## kenspaceliners (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm interested in a few also.
Kenny


----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking Good !!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2015)

*Aircraft brackets and mounting and clamping system.*

All hardware and mounting brackets are Allison and Pratt & Whitney aircraft parts. No cheap Taiwan or China parts.

The handlebar clamp is adjustable and fits 1", 7/8", 3/4" 
All hardware is old durable cad plated from 1942.
I will also have truss rod mounting hardware. I am machining them today.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2015)

The thru-hole in the spinner is for tightening.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2015)

Doing it right!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2015)

*Tumbler*

Rock tumbler? Na, my guy is the best in the west.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2015)

*Prewar haddware*

Date manufactured


----------



## mruiz (Feb 21, 2015)

I just need one for my in house bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 21, 2015)

No problemo! Im doing all the machining today. Installing the bearings in the props.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2015)

Keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle
[video=youtube;_pOtGprLF-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pOtGprLF-0&list=UUrrGv27Qxfgyci__WTzTFRA[/video]


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 22, 2015)

The video sealed the deal. I'll take one!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you For posting the video. The video is the prototype. Prop spins very well and super fast. These are now ready for production. They will be $100 dollars shipped to your door. They are made with the highest grade hardware out there, N.O.S. vintage aircraft hardware. The propeller is made of high strength ash and it fitted with highspeed bearings used in gas engine r/c cars. The spinner is aluminum as well as the radial engine. All hardware is from 1942- 1953. I have handlebar mount, trussrod mount and stem mount, I will include all brackets and harware for all mounting points. Again, this is not a reproduction of an original. This is casted from a 1940s toy radial engine that I have had for a long time. You cannot get these off of Ebay you can only get them here on the CABE or me personally. There are 3 different prop spinner styles. Early Hydromatic style, cone, and early Sopwith Camel 1920s style no spinner just bolt plate direct to the wood.

Below pictured are the 3 styles.





X


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2015)

*Update pics.*

Pics updated


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 22, 2015)

Joe, will you also be making the style pictured with the illuminated cone?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah as soon as I finish my hollow stainless bolts I will have illuminated nose cones. They are 12volt they will be available next month.


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2015)

Really kool !


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2015)

*Parts breakdown*

Here is the parts breakdown 

Custom cast alloy radial engine. 
Vintage Ash wood propeller
1940s Allison radial engine valve seat caps (8 hole disc)
High speed flanged bearings
High speed shims for bearings
Aluminum and tool steel spinner assemblys 3 styles. 

I will be testing other nose cones and props this week.

The sky is the limit!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2015)

I have to add one more "Joe test ride" He's busting his balls making sure that he gets a quality product out to us.   Pay attention to the audio at 32 seconds...lol...busting his balls...lol
[video=youtube;xEVBtgLAudo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEVBtgLAudo[/video]


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 22, 2015)

What a hoot!


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 22, 2015)

looks like it would lift the front wheel off the ground..way kool!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 22, 2015)

Typical kid, so busy watching the prop spin around forgot to watch where he was going...LOL...killer job Joe, I will need a couple but have to wait till payday...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you everybody I am so stoked that you dig em! I have been riding my 37 all day just so I can hear the propeller spin hahaha! They are fun!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like the ash prop with the cone. Just got to find the cash....somebody buy some of my stuff, please.
Joe I want one...might be a couple of weeks before I can steal enough cash from the wife and kids though. 
Email me with your paypal info and I'll get it to you as soon as I can.
Thanks
John

douglas.jd56@gmail.com

It's all about the handlebar bling!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 23, 2015)

I will set one aside for you with your name on it.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 23, 2015)

Joe my man, it looks like i've come into large sums of _$$$$$$_ !! ~

Not starred	
Hon Mrs. Alica Adam.
Immediate ATM DEBIT Cash Card Payment Notification - Immediate ATM DEBIT Cash Card Payment Notification Attn:Fund Beneficiary. Your name and your contact
 	Feb 18
Not starred	
Mrs Doreen Gomes
Re: URGENT INFORMATION - Hello Friend My Name is Doreen , I will like you to help me help claim large sums funds and D.iamonds
 	Feb 15
Not starred	
World Bank Nigeria
[74-170-AD] Fund Approved for payment $10.5Million Usd (Get Back To Us Immediately) - Attention: Sir/Madam Good day. I apologize for sending you this sensitive information via e-mail
 	Feb 10


Can you smelt me a couple of special order units out of solid gold ?

pap
.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 23, 2015)

Haha too funny man!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 23, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Haha too funny man!




I just want to have something catfish doesn't already have a pile of :o

pap
.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 23, 2015)

Catfish has everything!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Joe. Hopefully it won't take too long before the money is sent.

It's all about the Cabe members!!! 

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 23, 2015)

CABE first


----------



## larock65 (Feb 23, 2015)

Can't wait to get mine!
Looking great Joe!


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you come up with a price yet?!  Very cool!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah I updated my thread with pics. $100 shipped to your door with insurance. Lifetime warranty.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll take one with the big tapered cone. pm me your pp. thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2015)

will you be stamping serial numbers on them? Charge extra for signed copies.....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 24, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I'll take one with the big tapered cone. pm me your pp. thanks.




Me too.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 24, 2015)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Joe my man, it looks like i've come into large sums of _$$$$$$_ !! ~
> 
> Not starred
> Hon Mrs. Alica Adam.
> ...





You heard the recent bank heist news?? near 1 billion bank robbery!!.. hackers sent out malware to banks all around the world, mostly inside Russia so they think that's where they are. but USA too.. 

IN CASH!! GREEN BUCKS!!  Accordingly,, they hired mules to actually go to those banks and withdraw the CASH! in amounts from 1 too 10 million bucks. , and then deposited it somewhere safe. er somthin.. 

So. I'm currentlyly waiting for my rich, long lost, great uncle, 5 times removed, attorney to tell me he died in Russia, e-mail in my spam folder, and there's $1-10,000,000 in cash waiting fer me!! Screw them I'll just take the money and RUN!


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2015)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> I just want to have something catfish doesn't already have a pile of :o
> 
> pap
> .




Too late!


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Catfish has everything!




Well, not everything..... But most of it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello Catfish! I would like to see your aircraft themed badges!


----------



## RJWess (Feb 24, 2015)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2015)

Just replied. Thank you.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 24, 2015)

Just sent you an email...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2015)

pm returned. Sorry I am stuffing in some pistons in a 15 liter Cummins.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 24, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> You heard the recent bank heist news?? near 1 billion bank robbery!!.. hackers sent out malware to banks all around the world, mostly inside Russia so they think that's where they are. but USA too..
> 
> IN CASH!! GREEN BUCKS!!  Accordingly,, they hired mules to actually go to those banks and withdraw the CASH! in amounts from 1 too 10 million bucks. , and then deposited it somewhere safe. er somthin..
> 
> So. I'm currentlyly waiting for my rich, long lost, great uncle, 5 times removed, attorney to tell me he died in Russia, e-mail in my spam folder, and there's $1-10,000,000 in cash waiting fer me!! Screw them I'll just take the money and RUN!




Ha ! 

Yeah, I heard about that. I deleted those three spam emails yesterday and today all three of them showed up again !

pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 24, 2015)

catfish said:


> Too late!




Dang, I was afraid of that ...

pap
.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2015)

*Update!!!*

I can get these props next month. The only down fall is that they are plastic.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Thanks Joe. Hopefully it won't take too long before the money is sent.
> 
> It's all about the Cabe members!!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?



Payment sent....can't beleive I actually sold some stuff to fund this accessory purchase. Now to get to my shop so I can box the sold stuff up. Be patient guys....I have to get to the de-thawing of the frozen shop doors and inside of the shop before I can get the stuff to ya.

Can't wait to see this on one of my bikes. Kinda like the wait I had to endure for the hand crank Seiss Siren I got a few years ago.

Thanks Joe.

It's all about the cool Whirly Gig toys!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks man! It means a lot to me! I just want to make a quality product that can last a lifetime for generations to enjoy.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 25, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Kinda like the wait I had to endure for the hand crank Seiss Siren I got a few years ago.




Say, there's an idea, seems to me I recall noise making propellers back in the daz. I wonder if ya can punch holes in the props er somtin, and get a prrring engine sound.. these are too rich fer my simple style but, somtin to check out.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 25, 2015)

I did the holes in the tips trick and visually it distracts the smooth look. It makes noise but not very loud. The whispy sound of the prop that is not drilled is nice and relaxing.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 25, 2015)

Some members are asking if they can buy just the engines. Im sorry I only sell them complete.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Some members are asking if they can buy just the engines. Im sorry I only sell them complete.




Good for you! How cheap ARE these people???? Damm


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Good for you! How cheap ARE these people???? Damm




Maybe some people have originals with broken engines.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 25, 2015)

Im not sure if its that Bri, I think maybe they want to give their creative twist to the accessory. Its no biggie. I just sell them complete.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2015)

catfish said:


> Maybe some people have originals with broken engines.




Then they would want black plastic engines.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 25, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> It makes noise but not very loud. The whispy sound of the prop that is not drilled is nice and relaxing.




How sweet, sleeping bike riders are a 3 points special because, the nutz out there don't have to pull a hit and run. "The rider was sleeping on the handlebars officer" 3 points!


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Then they would want black plastic engines.




Pot metal ones have been around since the 30s. They are shown in several catalogs. I've got a few. And there was one on ebay a few weeks ago.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 25, 2015)

With all do respect. These are not from the 30s 40s or 50s. These never existed. They will not work with your motometer aluminum radial engine propeller accessory found in catalogs. I am aware that these were made in the 30s 40s 50s and 60s. I have seen a ton over the years. They also made them for automobiles. Most of the ones seen on bikes are actually for automobiles. I used to restore Hudson autos from the 20s to the 50s. I have seen every damn airplane accessory out there. My grandfather was a fighter pilot in the 40s and I have been around planes a bit.  I love anything that has the word aero in it. Anybody can take an original and copy it. I wanted to take a different route and make my own with an old plastic engine I have had for years that sat on my dresser and I would see it every morning before I go to work. I really appreciate the interest that you all have in my project that is now coming to reality.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 25, 2015)

Easy Joseph, the catfish wasn't saying you were copping anything. You know these were around before 

You have brought the technology forward with the bearings and made them unique with vintage hardware !

It's all good !!

pap
.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 25, 2015)

Of course! Its all good. Just want to be clear.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 25, 2015)

Easy brother, you got this big time !!

pap
.


----------



## redman007 (Feb 25, 2015)

View attachment 198678/ATTACH]



Hi Joe,

Those are Awesome my friend. Heres some pics of the one I just picked up a couple weeks ago. The guy said it was from an old airplane pedal car...have you thought about adding slots to hold flags? Great stuff Joe,   I want one. Please send me your pp info.

Thanks!


----------



## redman007 (Feb 25, 2015)

one more pic


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh Jesus ...



pap
.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mentioned here was that the radial engine with prop whirly gig accessory can be found in some catalogs. 
Don't want to hijack the thread but can we see a few of the catalog images or pages showing these cool attachments? I'd like to know what eras these were offered.
Great job on these Joe. Watching for the mailman for my delivery everyday now.

It's all about the Whirly Gigs!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll scan and post some when I get home in a few weeks.


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2015)

redman007 said:


> one more pic




How well does this one spin? Is there a bearing in it?


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2015)

redman007 said:


> one more pic




How well does this one spin? Is there a bearing in it?


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm in for four at any price.   Ray


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

I dig those! I really love the AMMCO style also. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> How well does this one spin? Is there a bearing in it?




probably won't spin as well as the 7 cylinder seeing as there are two extra cylinders with friction and back pressure.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll take one!!!  PM sent-----------Don


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

PM replied one radial is flying to you!


----------



## redman007 (Feb 26, 2015)

It spins  pretty decently, but nothing near as good like Joes.

I don't see bearings in it...more pics


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2015)

that's a thin casting......


----------



## redman007 (Feb 26, 2015)

heres my other one with bearings...






Again, Thanks for.making more of these Joe. Spent 3 years trying to find one like Scotts...Your a great American!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2015)

that's kool!


----------



## redman007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah I know...It came off a very old Airplane Pedal Car...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

Neat!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2015)

I used to make the mechanical "Whirly-Gigs" for the yard. Had a guy in a boat yanking on an outboards pull starter (feverishly)


----------



## redman007 (Feb 26, 2015)

Joe,

Just paid you via Paypal. Much Like JD, I'm pretty excited about getting it.

Thanks,

DJ


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 26, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> Me too depending on price.






bricycle said:


> I'll take one with the big tapered cone. pm me your pp. thanks.






aasmitty757 said:


> Me too.




I sent a pm also, are these available to buy now?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes they are available.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

*Pm*

Sorry my pm box was full. Empty now or just email me.
joeshifter10@aol.com


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you Sir! email sent.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh also when you send a paypal payment please include your address and style you would like. It makes it easier for my girl when shipping. I build them she ships them.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm curious Joe, how many of these are you planning on building?
I made the mistake of posting this hard to find item (at least till you started producing them) on my FB page and now all my local bike collector friends want one. There goes my uniqueness of having one.
But, that's cool. Hopefully not everyone in my area will ask for one...then again if they do maybe I can get a commission. ...lol
So how many are you planning on making?
I'd hate to see this show up on Shark Tank, that is if you plan on a making a business from the fabrication.

But in all seriousness,  everyone that I have shown this to, love it and want to know where they can get one.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2015)

These are limited for sure. Each one is made by hand. I have not thought about mass production. Lets keep this on the CABE and word of mouth by other bicycle enthusiasts. The quality will decrease if these become mass produced, cheap hollow die castings, no bearings and crappy taiwan hardware. Not my style.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2015)

Understood and I agree.  But I may have let the cat out of the bag. I'll send you an email of the couple serious collectors that want one.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 27, 2015)

Thats cool of you to post them on facebook. I dont have a facebook account, heck who am I kidding! I dont even have a TV. I finally figured out what Shark Tank is and I have no desire to do anything like that. If I need to make 100 ill make em. If I need to make 200 ill make em. No problem! I enjoy making neat things. It keeps me out of trouble and in the garage workin.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 1, 2015)

*First order fleet ready to fly*

Here is the first order of Radials ready to fly to theirs owners.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 1, 2015)

The props will not have any markings on them.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 1, 2015)

I giddy with anticipation.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## RJWess (Mar 1, 2015)

They Look Fantastic!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow!  Can't wait to get mine!  M.O. order went out on Friday...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2015)

Fantastic, Joe!
Those are spectacular.
Now I'm thinking I might need to get another one, so that I can have a twin engine roadster. Maybe even a Ford Tri Motor!


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 1, 2015)

Joe,

Are there any left? Would love to get one.

Jason


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 1, 2015)

Joe, 
I talked to Ty today.  He wants two of them,


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 1, 2015)

As soon as the laquer dries on the props they will fly out to their new owners. I picked up the second batch from the foundry. I have 26 casts and I just finished machining all cleaned up and ready for assembly. Lock in your orders now. If you want to order please include your address and style you would like. I have hydromatic spinners and cone type spinners. I am in process of perfecting the early 20s flange plate style. Email is joeshifter10@aol.com.   Paypal or money order is fine.  Paypal address is joeshifter10@yahoo.com Thank you for all your support in this project.

The price is $100 shipped with insurance.


----------



## redman007 (Mar 1, 2015)

Great stuff Joe...You Rock!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 1, 2015)

*Serial number*

Oh and one more thing! These radials are numbered. The numbers are assigned in the order the payments are received. I have a log of all who purchased with their name and assigned serial number. 

Marty aka cyclingday was the first to pay for a genuine Shur-Spin gasless radial engine. All you need to do is pedal and the prop will spin.

Oh I forgot to tell you guys!  These are called Shur-Spin Radials
Or just Shur-Spin for short.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 2, 2015)

*Clear prop!!!!*

Laquer is dry and they are ready to fly!!!

I had to sand off all the name brands off of the props. Then I sanded them down to bare wood, stained them with honey stain and then covered them in laquer to make the wood grain pop out at you. 

The three blade prop setup is growing on me. Its just like a Corsair! 
Or aka whistling death!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 2, 2015)

*Whistling Death*

Here is my Grandmother sitting on my Grandfathers Corsair. Check out the propeller.

My grandfather told me that when you put a Corsair in a heavy dive at high speed it makes a whistling noise that could be heard from miles away.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2015)

I'll be out of town till Friday, put one aside for me and I'll be by.  I'll put it on my bike and cruise it over to Tuxies.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 3, 2015)

Woooow - interesting history. Where did your grandfather fly and was he always in the 082? Cool picture of your grandmother to Boot!




Joe Buffardi said:


> Here is my Grandmother sitting on my Grandfathers Corsair. Check out the propeller.
> 
> My grandfather told me that when you put a Corsair in a heavy dive at high speed it makes a whistling noise that could be heard from miles away.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2015)

*Update!!! And instructions*

14 radials have been shipped out today and are flying to their new owners. 
I also want to talk about truss rod mounting. There are many different types and size truss rod assemblies. I include the mounting bracket and hardware buf you will have to find the corre t size small p clamps that fit your truss rods. I tried to find a universal type clamp but no dice. The bracket that is bolted to the engine is ready to mount on the stem just use a washer (supplied in kit.) There is also a 90deg. Bracket with a built in lock nut. That bracket is for lower stem bolt applcations. If you have any questions pm or email me anytime.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay, got'a have one, sent you a PM...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2015)

My Buffardi, Gasless Shur-Spin just arrived!
It looks phenominal! 
Thank you, Joe,  for taking the time to make these to such a high degree of quality. These will be heirloom pieces that every owner will cherish.
I am honored to have serial # 1 
Pee Wee Hermans bike has got nothing on these beauties.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you so much Marty! That means a lot to me ! I am very happy that you are happy. I included all the brackets to mount the radial. The only thing that I could not supply was the p clamps. There are a ton of different sizes.


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 4, 2015)

This is going to look so cool on my '38 Schwinn Henderson, it will match my badge!  Thanks Joe, can't wait to get it.
GenuineRides


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet badge!!! I love me some airplane stuff!


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 4, 2015)

Planes and aircraft were such a big part of many companies marketing and advertising in the 30's I'm surprised we don't see more prop laden bike accessories.  Joe, thanks again for your efforts creating a top quality item, I'm lucky #13!!!  Here are some of my Schwinn badges and a model kit from 1939.  Sorry I could help but post them in your thread


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh man! Thats good stuff! Post away my friend. Thank you again! And I thank everybody who purchased my radials. It means a lot to me!


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Mar 4, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Oh man! Thats good stuff! Post away my friend. Thank you again! And I thank everybody who purchased my radials. It means a lot to me!




Better save me 2 of them joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2015)

Ty ! Hows it goin! I will save two for ya.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 7, 2015)

I  officially part of the Shur-Spin Nation


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 7, 2015)

Right on!!!


----------



## redman007 (Mar 8, 2015)

The Shur-Spin is flying high here with Pikes Peak in the background... 7350 ft up and its spinning like a champ!


----------



## redman007 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Soaring near Pikes Peak*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 8, 2015)

The pics mo workie


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 8, 2015)

During our ride today, Alex was wondering if you had a way to mount one to his fender.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 8, 2015)

It can be done. But it would have to be high up so the propeller doesnt hit the fender


----------



## redman007 (Mar 8, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> It can be done. But it would have to be high up so the propeller doesnt hit the fender




Maybe like this, just on the fender?


----------



## redman007 (Mar 8, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The pics mo workie




Sorry about that Joe...dang phone


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 9, 2015)

Pics workie good now.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 9, 2015)

Joe,
I received mine today it looks fantastic. Would you happen to have a picture of one connected to the handle bars with the hardware you provided.
Thanks, Rich


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah no problem. Take the two gold washers put one washer on top and one on the bottom of the fixed bracket that is mounted permanantley the radial engine.  The bar clamp is adjustable from 3/4 to 1 inch.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 11, 2015)

If you are on the fence about getting on of these jump off. It is a great high quality piece. Very happy to own one. Thank you Joe.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2015)

*A working class vacation*

Beautiful!!! That looks great!! I have been trying different mounting ideas when mounting to the handlebars. Just install a washer below the fixed 90 deg. Bracket that is permanently mounted to the radial  and then install a washer on the top so the screw from the handlebar adj. bracket doesnt go through the hole. I have been busy building this week and i am on a week vacation. I will post pics with mounting positions. I just finished sanding and clearcoating about 30 propellers today. I also have some limited Mahogany props. Very early with a great color and style. Only a handfull of these will be for sale until i get more.

I again want to thank all who bought a shur spin. It makes me very happy when I see them on your bikes!!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hope mine didn't get lost in the mail. Been flagging down all the carriers to see if they forgot to drop my box off each day. 
I feel anxiety setting in. I know, Be Patient.
Maybe tomorrow will be my day. 


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2015)

The mail has been very strange. I have ben tracking 22 of these and its been crazy.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh my, I have to have a mahogany Shur Spin. Where is the order form?


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2015)

I found an old bar mount and used it to mount mine....I love it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2015)

That looks perfect! I need to make something like that also.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 12, 2015)

jd56...don't give up....mine took a week to get to Michigan.  Post office couldn't trace it either.  I was sweating bullets.  Worth the wait.

Joe, thanks for an amazing product!  Now I have to decide which bike to put it on.  Will send pics when I do.

Mike


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 12, 2015)

Got mine yesterday and love it! Gonna mount it on a bike today and get some pics.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2015)

I cant wait to see it mounted to your bike!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2015)

*Truss rod mounting bracket*

Here are the truss rod mounting brackets. These are from 1954 and are coated with OD paint. Supplied in the kit are bolts, nuts, and washers needed to adapt the radial to the bracket. Due to the many different diameters of truss rods I cant supply the p clamps. I would have to buy 7 different sizes and that is expensive. P clamps are available at any auto parts supply house. I have bought mine at NAPA. When you mount the bracket to the truss rods, be sure to mount the bracket behind the truss rods. This will prevent fhe radial from falling forward if it were to ever come lose. It should never come loose for I have supplied in the kit locking nuts.

The second group of pictures is the handlebar mounting. The clamp provided in the kit is adjustable from 3/4 to 1 inch. This is the most effective way of mounting that I have figured out. I supply the washers and clamp in the kit needed for handlebar mounting.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2015)

As my avatar shows...I do alot of worrying and whining when it's not necessary. 
Got mine today stamped #4...that's cool. And for sure I need one in the darker brown too, now that I've seen it. Save one for me Joe if you can. Again, I need to collect some funds. 
So many bikes in my collection that these would look great on I can't decide which should sport this statement of quality wormanship.

Because my 48 Excelsior is a tankless model I'm thinking it deserves this "shur spin". 
Pictures to follow.

Thanks again Joe!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey john, it would look right at home on that one. If he never makes these again, I might have to get one. Rob.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2015)

The dark props are mahogany. They are very limited. These props are from my personal collection. Let me know when you are ready cause when there gone. There gone


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2015)

I love that you numbered them.

So I couldn't wait. I had to mount it.
On the Excelsior mounted to the truss rods. I might change this to a stem mount as the Shur Spin blocks the view of the cool headbadge.
Regardless where I might mount it, it is a great item.
Of course now I have to clean up the Schwinn as this prop needs a clean bike. I can't remember but it appears I really didn't do much to the bike after the barn rescue. 
Too many projects to I guess.











It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2015)

That truss rod mount looks perfect!!! Great lookin bikes you have there. I am so stoked to see my creations on all of your bikes!!! Right on.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2015)

I ran my bracket on my 37 schwinn on the back of the truss rod just in case so doesnt fall forward and shred the fender lol!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I ran my bracket on my 37 schwinn on the back of the truss rod just in case so doesnt fall forward and shred the fender lol!



Back side of the truss rods...hmmmm

here is three others that could use a little bling. Not the Phantom.  It's got plenty already. 




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 13, 2015)

Finally had a nice day here in Ohio so got the Huffman out for flying lessons!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> Finally had a nice day here in Ohio so got the Huffman out for flying lessons!




Don that is one beautiful huffman. Looks great with the propeller. Rob.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks Rob! Its one of my favorite riders


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 13, 2015)

That looks amazing!! Beautiful Huffman! Im gonna mount a mahogany prop on my 36 Goodyear Colson double bar motorbike today! I love double bar frames.


----------



## 1kfalcn (Mar 13, 2015)

I am new to this site, but found this thread. I tried to private message you. I would love to order one of these. I have a paypal account. I own a Electra Tigershark modeled after a P40. Would love the three bladed model. Please message me if I can order one. It is so awesome!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 13, 2015)

Unable to send pms to you. I posted info below. Thanks


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you for the compliment. 

Paypal is joeshifter10@yahoo.com $100 shipped with insurance.

The three blade is not made of wood it can either be equipped with a cone or hydromatic type spinner


----------



## 1kfalcn (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you. I sent a Paypal payment. I ordered a three blade with the cone. Thanks and looking forward to it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 14, 2015)

Payment received. I will build your shur-spin radial first thing in the morning. Thank you very much and take care.


----------



## larock65 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Thanks Joe!*

These are truly amazing works of art!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh man! Thank you William!! William knows first hand what goes into these to make them. All parts are made in the USA and these are also assembled in a Model T garage in the USA by an american. It can't get any better than that.


----------



## larock65 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Got my 1st Shur-Spin Radial mounted on my 41 Autocycle!*


----------



## larock65 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Another simple mount on my 37 Iver Johnson.*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn dude you have the perfect display bikes for the radials. I am jealous!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 16, 2015)

Joe will you be at ML or AA swap meets offering them for sale?
Thank You
Frank


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 16, 2015)

Man I wish! I am stuck in California. I would love to go but I have a ton of orders and I need to build build build!


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 16, 2015)

View attachment 202666Here is my 37 Zep. Turned out great! Thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful zep! I need to get me one of those. Some day, i am just waiting for the one


----------



## JKT (Mar 18, 2015)

Got my  "Shur-Spin Radial"  today and its GREAT !!! I Love It !! Thanks Joe !! I'll be back for MORE !!! John


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 18, 2015)

Right on John!!! I can't wait to see it on your bike!
Shipping to snowy lands has been a bear. It either gets there on time or its on the slow boat to China.
There are fewer sorting facilities then there used to be. More and more are getting shut-down. Its a drag.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Joe

How long is the propeller?

Thank You
Frank


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 18, 2015)

9 inches tip to tip. I tried all different sizes and this is the best


----------



## larock65 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Truss rod mounted to the 37 Excelsior.*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 18, 2015)

Perfect!! Truss rod
Mount looks killer on that bike!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 19, 2015)

*Evening flight*

I finally installed my Shur-Spin on my personal bike today and took an evening flight!
I also installed this cool bell that I have never seen before and had to have it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 21, 2015)

*Hardware update!*

I found a clamping system that works like a charm. 1/4 inch p-clamps with rubber. These will come in every kit. These are going to be a standard for now on forward. They fit most truss rods and if you take the rubber off they will fit Silver King trussrods which are larger in diameter. 

I will also include mounting instructions. The most important is never dissasemble a Shur-Spin. They have a crush washer inside the cone which keeps that sweet spot clearance for your prop to spin. The brackets included in the kit are for adapting. No need to diassemble the already installed bracket on the radial itself. All radials are assembled with high grade aircraft loctite.
If you are curiuous and want to dissasemble you need heat to completely dissasemble. I advise not too.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 21, 2015)

*49 Shelby with Corsair Prop*

Wanted to post some pictures of the Corsair style prop on my Shelby. Thanks again Joe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow! Thats a great lookin Shelby! Prop looks great!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Mar 21, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The most important is never dissasemble a Shur-Spin. They have a crush washer inside the cone which keeps that sweet spot clearance for your prop to spin. The brackets included in the kit are for adapting. No need to diassemble the already installed bracket on the radial itself. All radials are assembled with high grade aircraft loctite.
> If you are curiuous and want to dissasemble you need heat to completely dissasemble. I advise not too.




O.K. now you done it Joe  You _know_ the FIRST thing these kids are going to do now is pull that thing apart 

Might as well start including detailed instructions regarding how to put em' back together... in perfect Chinglish !

pap
.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes I will definitely include instructions. Lol!


----------



## okozzy (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey Joe,

Today, I joined in the Monrovia bicycle group for a ride, we stopped at the 'El Monte Airfield' for breakfast and saw this item being displayed... I took a couple of pictures, it reminded me of your Shur Spin!

WRIGHT CYCLONE RADIAL AIRCRAFT ENGINE


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow! Thank you for showing us that great radial engine display.


----------



## warpspeed (Mar 22, 2015)

good job!!! its turned out nicely!


----------



## larock65 (Mar 22, 2015)

My three Shur-Spin Radials mounted to three of my favorite rides.


----------



## frampton (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Joe,

Here are some pictures of one of your creations mounted on my cruiser. It gets some surprised reactions from people who see me ride by. What a blast. Now I need some cards in my spokes!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 25, 2015)

The in redible flying Cook Bros. Cruiser! Looks killer!


----------



## Wcben (Mar 26, 2015)

Can't say how impressed I am with mine.... Not only does it look great, it spins in just a little breeze!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks man!! I cant wait to see it on your Racycle.


----------



## petritl (Apr 8, 2015)

Joe, I recieved #35 and #36 today. They look nice in the pictures but the pictures don't do them justice. Very nice!


----------



## petritl (Apr 8, 2015)

Have you speed tested these? 

I'm thinking one of these would be awesome on the radiator cap of my friend's Model T speedster.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you!! I have speed tested these at 70 mph. I wouldnt advise it but it held at 70 mph.


----------



## 1kfalcn (Apr 12, 2015)

Installed mine on my Tigershark this morning.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M (Apr 12, 2015)

Now that really works well together!


----------



## cmarkley (Apr 12, 2015)

That is one cool bike!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 12, 2015)

That looks excellent!! Perfect match!


----------



## larock65 (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's my latest Shur-Spin on a project I just finished.


----------

